# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Có ý định mua máy lọc không khí hiệu quả nhất phải xem qua bài đăng dưới đây

## thuxuanmarketing

Tình hình ô nhiễm không khí ngày càng trở lên hiểm nguy hơn, chính do vậy mà ngày nay nhiều gia đình đang chọn lựa biện pháp là lựa chọn một chiếc may loc khong khi . Máy lọc không khí sẽ giúp gia đình bạn có không khí sạch để thở ngay tại các thành phổ đang bị ô nhiễm không khí. Bài viết này sẽ cùng bạn tìm hiểu nên mua máy lọc không khí loại nào tốt nhất hiện nay.

 Máy lọc không khí Panasonic



 Nhãn hàng sản phẩm gia dung nổi tiếnglừng danhnổi danh Panasonic hiện nay có những mẫu máy lọc không khí có giá thành từ 3.5 tới 10 triệu đồng. Máy lọc không khí Panasonic được đánh giá là thiết kế đẹp, nhỏ gọn, hiện đại, dễ sử dụng. Bên cạnh đó là các chế độ hoạt động tự động/thủ công, có cảm biến ánh sáng, có báo hiệu cần thay thế màng lọc, có khóa trẻ em.

 Máy lọc không khí có chế hộ hậu mãi khá tốt, với thời gian bảo hành từ 12-24 tháng. những mẫu mã máy lọc không khí mà bạn có thể sẽ quan tâm gồm Panasonic F-PXH55A, F-PXJ30A và F-PXF35A.

 Máy lọc không khí Hitachi



 Máy lọc không khí Hitachi là thương hiệu máy lọc không khí nhập khẩu nguyên chiếc từ quốc gia Nhật khá lừng danh hiện nay. Với các mẫu mã máy lọc không khí có giá thành từ 4.5 đến gần 20 triệu đồng. những đặc điểm của máy lọc không khí Hitachi là bộ lọc bằng thép không rỉ, gồm có bộ lọc khử mùi và bộ lọc HEPA. Máy lọc không khí Hitachi thường được trang bị thêm chức năng tạo ẩm.

 Máy lọc không khí Hitachi có thời gian bảo hành 12 tháng, được đánh giá sử dụng khá bền. Một số mẫu mã nổi danh của thương hiệu này là máy lọc không khí Hitachi EP-A3000, EP-A5000, EP-A6000, EP-A7000 và EP-A9000.

 Máy lọc không khí Sharp


 Đọc thêmXem thêm : May loc nuoc gia đình giá tốt nhất hiện nay

 Máy lọc không khí Sharp có khá nhiều mẫu mã cho bạn chọn lựa, gồm hai loại chính là máy lọc không khí phòng và máy lọc không khí trên ô tô. Ngoài chức năng lọc không khí, máy Sharp còn được trang bị thêm chức năng tạo ion âm, hút ẩm, diệt khuẩn và bắt muỗi.

 Máy lọc không khí Sharp có thời gian bảo hành là 12 tháng, Một số mẫu mã có thể bạn quan tâm là Sharp FP-F40E-W, FP-FM40E, DW-D20A, DW-D12A-W, FU-A80EA-W, FP-F30E và DW-E16FA-W.

----------

